# june 10th this is just crazy good luck montana guys



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GREAT FALLS MT
330 PM MDT TUE JUN 10 2008

...STRONG LATE SPRING STORM SYSTEM WILL IMPACT THE MOUNTAINS NEAR
THE CONTINENTAL DIVIDE THROUGH WEDNESDAY..

.A MOIST AND UNSEASONABLY COLD PACIFIC STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING
HEAVY SNOW TO THE MOUNTAINS NEAR THE CONTINENTAL DIVIDE THROUGH
WEDNESDAY. SNOW IS FALLING ALONG THE NORTHERN ROCKY MOUNTAIN FRONT
AND WILL SPREAD SOUTH INTO SOUTHWEST MONTANA LATER TONIGHT. SNOW
WILL CONTINUE INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING THEN GRADUALLY DIMINISH LATE
WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY.

MTZ009-048-110530-
/O.CON.KTFX.HS.W.0007.000000T0000Z-080612T0000Z/
NORTHERN ROCKY MOUNTAIN FRONT-SOUTHERN ROCKY MOUNTAIN FRONT-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BROWNING...CHOTEAU
330 PM MDT TUE JUN 10 2008

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM MDT
WEDNESDAY..

A HEAVY SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM MDT WEDNESDAY.

SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL CONTINUE THROUGH WEDNESDAY
AFTERNOON. BY LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW
ACCUMULATION ARE EXPECTED AT LOWER ELEVATIONS WHILE THE MOUNTAINS
ARE EXPECTED TO RECEIVE BETWEEN 12 AND 20 INCHES OF SNOW.

EXPECT VISIBILITIES TO BE REDUCED TO LESS THAN ONE QUARTER OF A
MILE AT TIMES IN HEAVY SNOW. TRAVEL CONDITIONS IN THE WARNING
AREA...ESPECIALLY ALONG HIGHWAY 2 AND HIGHWAY 89. ..COULD BECOME
HAZARDOUS TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY.

ADDITIONALLY...THIS WILL BE A VERY WET SNOW. IN AREAS THAT
RECEIVE HEAVY SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...THERE COULD BE SOME POWER
OUTAGES OR TREE DAMAGE TO TREES THAT HAVE LEAFED OUT.

A HEAVY SNOW WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST
THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF
YOU MUST...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR
VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

absolute banawerskivichs another place gets more snow in june then we get all year:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, thats crazy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

iceyman;557808 said:


> absolute banawerskivichs another place gets more snow in june then we get all year:crying:


youre right. and it bugs the heck out of me


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i thought almost may was bad.....i'll take my mid 60s-70 degree weather thanks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Has it changed to global cooling now?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

whats snow??? we dont get snow in the great state of connecticut


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

iceyman;557808 said:


> absolute banawerskivichs another place gets more snow in june then we get all year:crying:


ROLMAO...........................................


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Old man winter digs the knife deeper to icey, nick an i!:realmad:


----------

